# code reversal of hartmann's procedure and reversal of loop ileostomy



## Tammy Hale (Nov 18, 2008)

Can someone please tell me how to code for the above? done one month apart. Thank you. Tammy


----------



## aguelfi (Nov 21, 2008)

look at 44626


----------



## Tammy Hale (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thanks, 44626 code for each?*

The Hartmann's reversal was done on 5/14/08 and the loop ileostomy reversal was done on 6/30/08. Do I use the same code, 44626 for each procedure? Tammy


----------

